# Sella Ronda Hero MTB Marathon



## zeitweiser (7. März 2010)

Der Traum vieler Mountainbiker ist wahr geworden.
Endlich gibt es in einem der schönsten Bikereviere der Dolomiten einen MTB Marathon.
http://www.sellarondahero.com/index_ger.html


----------



## Peter88 (7. März 2010)

pfff


> AnmeldegebÃ¼hr
> Anmeldung innerhalb 31.03.2010                           â¬ 50,00
> Anmeldung innerhalb 31.05.2010                           â¬ 60,00
> Anmeldung vom 01.06. bis zum 23.06.2010           â¬ 70,00
> Anmeldung am 24. und 25.06.2010 vor Ort            â¬ 80,00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (7. März 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> pfff


Stimmt die Preise sind sehr heftig.
Die passen sich den Schweizern an


----------



## katko (14. März 2010)

den Startpaket aber nicht vergessen...

Startpaket: Fahrradrucksack DEUTER Cross Bike, Renntrikot SELLARONDA HERO von GORE BIKE WEAR (TM)...

immer noch teuer?  und die Natur - unbezahlbar...

hoffentlich klappt alles und ich bin im Juni dabei


----------



## powderJO (15. März 2010)

es ist außerdem ja nicht das erste und einzige rennen in den dolomiten. ich erinnere nur mal kurz an den superbike...

aber samstag das rennen fahren und sonntag die rennradstrecke auf abgesperrten straßen - das hätte ja schon was ...


----------



## katko (16. März 2010)

hier das Profil


----------



## powderJO (16. März 2010)

btw: gut finde ich, dass die einen versicherungsnachweis verlangen. da sollten sich andere veranstalter mal ein beispiel nehmen dran...


----------



## katko (16. März 2010)

OEAV ist bei mir die erste Wahl...


----------



## dubbel (16. März 2010)

katko schrieb:


> hier das Profil


sieht - je nach achsengestaltung - mehr oder weniger dramatisch aus...


----------



## Augustiner1328 (16. März 2010)

ich nehm die Weniger dramatische Strecke aber lang wirds trotzdem


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2010)

auf den bildchen irritiert mich vor allem, dass die 48 km fast genau so lang sind wie die 82 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (17. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> auf den bildchen irritiert mich vor allem, dass die 48 km fast genau so lang sind wie die 82 km.


 
Du erzielst dieses Phänomen über die Skalierung der X-Achse.


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Du erzielst dieses Phänomen über die Skalierung der X-Achse.


----------



## Uphillerer (17. März 2010)




----------



## katko (17. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> sieht - je nach achsengestaltung - mehr oder weniger dramatisch aus...



heh, 700 Hm bergauf auf den ersten 5 km


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2010)

wenn man den anstieg kennt, vergeht einem das lachen


----------



## Uphillerer (17. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. März 2010)

ich hab ja nichts gegen das typische freizeit-hobby-großmaul an sich, aber um zu dem thema ne meinung zu haben, sollte man erst mal ein rennen gefahren sein.


----------



## Uphillerer (17. März 2010)

In dem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## powderJO (17. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn man den anstieg kennt, vergeht einem das lachen



kommt halt extrem darauf an, welcher weg direkt aus wolkenstein raus genommen wird. wenn es am anfang die straße ist gehts ja noch - wenn es den skiweg raufgeht werden sich die meisten wahrscheinlich warmschieben. danach grober schotter bis fast rauf zum joch, nicht mehr durchgehend brutal steil aber ein paar heftige rampen zwischendurch.


----------



## Uphillerer (17. März 2010)

Wie aus dem Höhenprofil ersichtlich, ist am ersten Anstieg nicht das Grödnerjoch, sondern Dantercepies der höchste Punkt. Damit scheidet die Straße aus, was auf einen extrem brutalen Anstieg hindeutet. Die GPS-Daten geben Auskunft über die genaue Strecke.


----------



## powderJO (17. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Wie aus dem Höhenprofil ersichtlich, ist am ersten Anstieg nicht das Grödnerjoch, sondern Dantercepies der höchste Punkt. Damit scheidet die Straße aus, was auf einen extrem brutalen Anstieg hindeutet. Die GPS-Daten geben Auskunft über die genaue Strecke.



stimmt. habe ich übersehen. habe mir auch gerade mal das video mit der animierten streckenführung angeschaut - ist sicher der weg an der lifttrasse vorbei. in der umgekehrten richtung echt schön...


----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. März 2010)

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## katko (17. März 2010)

ich  angemeldet und bezahlt


----------



## powderJO (17. März 2010)

ich versprüre schon eine gewisse lust mitzufahren. bei mir hängt aber jede teilnahme (also nicht nur hier) davon ab, wie schnell und wie gut ich noch in form komme in der saison... im moment wäre sogar die kurze variante keine option.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. März 2010)

ich könnte im Moment von der Form zwar fahren aber der Ar...würde nicht mitspielen ist ja noch a bissl Zeit. Die Transe germania ist ja auch noch davor.
Auserdem brauch ich einen Rucksack


----------



## dede (17. März 2010)

Würde mir ehrlich gesagt viel mehr Gedanken über den (dritten) Anstieg Richtung Seurasass/Porta Vescovo machen. Der sieht nämlich nach "Ornella aufwärts" aus => Dagegen ist die Dantercepies-Skipiste ja fast fahrbares Flachland.... 
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Routenführung nicht wirklich gut gewählt, da wird mind. die Hälfte schieben (bei beiden Anstiegen!) und ob dann noch Platz für diejenigen wenigen bleibt, die da wirklich fahren können sei mal dahingestellt respektive bezweifelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (17. März 2010)

Jeder der die klassische Sellaronda fürs MTB mal im Uhrzweigersinn gefahren ist kennt die Anstiege dort oben.
Da fahren mit Sicherheit nicht so viele hoch und für viele Hobbybiker wird es ein langer Tag.


----------



## Uphillerer (17. März 2010)

Bei den Preisgeldern, zB. Scott Genius 20 für Hobby-Racer, lohnt es sich ja schon, das ein oder andere Testosteron-Pflaster aufzukleben.


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Würde mir ehrlich gesagt viel mehr Gedanken über den (dritten) Anstieg Richtung Seurasass/Porta Vescovo machen. Der sieht nämlich nach "Ornella aufwärts" aus => Dagegen ist die Dantercepies-Skipiste ja fast fahrbares Flachland....
> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Routenführung nicht wirklich gut gewählt, da wird mind. die Hälfte schieben (bei beiden Anstiegen!) und ob dann noch Platz für diejenigen wenigen bleibt, die da wirklich fahren können sei mal dahingestellt respektive bezweifelt!



der dritte geht wieder - da ist man ja dann warm gefahren ;-) 



			
				uphillerer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Preisgeldern, zB. Scott Genius 20 für Hobby-Racer, lohnt es sich ja schon, das ein oder andere Testosteron-Pflaster aufzukleben.



wenn du rennen fahren würdest, würdest du auch wissen, dass es  keine hohen preisgelder braucht dafür. ist aber ein anderes (traurigeres) thema...


----------



## Uphillerer (18. März 2010)

> wenn du rennen fahren würdest, würdest du auch wissen, dass es keine hohen preisgelder braucht dafür. ist aber ein anderes (traurigeres) thema...


 
Ja, schönes Hobby.


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2010)

ist es. du musst halt deine einstellung ändern und nicht mehr vorrangig gegen andere, sondern nur noch für dich fahren. 

so, jetzt aber schluss damit - zuviel ot.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. März 2010)

evt. bin ich auch dabei. Reizen würde es mich schon...


----------



## Uphillerer (18. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist es. du musst halt deine einstellung ändern und nicht mehr vorrangig gegen andere, sondern nur noch für dich fahren.



Das mache ich jedes schöne Wochenende in der Saison. Im Gebirge. Ohne Rennen.


----------



## analogaccount (23. März 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Jeder der die klassische Sellaronda fürs MTB mal im Uhrzweigersinn gefahren ist kennt die Anstiege dort oben.
> Da fahren mit Sicherheit nicht so viele hoch und für viele Hobbybiker wird es ein langer Tag.




na und, hauptsache ich komm ins ziel!


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2010)

Wer einen Tag Intensivgruppe überlebt wird doch wohl die kleine Runde schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (24. März 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wer einen Tag Intensivgruppe überlebt wird doch wohl die kleine Runde schaffen



stimmt. danach kann dich nichts mehr schrecken.


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2010)

höchstens der stau nach den ersten 100 m steigung.


----------



## powderJO (24. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> höchstens der stau nach den ersten 100 m steigung.



nein. glaub mir.


----------



## tvaellen (26. März 2010)

schon interessante Sache 

Dieses Jahr ist der Juni schon verplant, aber für 2011 werde ich das im Auge behalten. Dann gibt es auch Erfahrungsberichte, ob man sich das 20er Mountain Goat vorne drauf machen sollte


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. März 2010)

Tolle Runde... bin sie mal so gefahren...  
Aber als Rennen der Hammer....  behalte es im Auge für nächstes Jahr.
Im Juni bin ich dieses Jahr in Kanada (wandern und biken)

Gruß
Tom


----------



## chris-2 (14. April 2010)

katko schrieb:


> den Startpaket aber nicht vergessen...
> 
> Startpaket: Fahrradrucksack DEUTER Cross Bike, Renntrikot SELLARONDA HERO von GORE BIKE WEAR (TM)...
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
das Starterpaket mit Rucksack und Trikot zusammen ist schon heftig, da geht der Preis mehr als in Ordnung. Aber wie kommst du denn darauf dass das Trikot  von Gore ist?

Hab mich heute zur 50km-Runde angemeldet. Laut Auskunft kann man aber kurzfristig auf die 82km umswitchen. Ich mache nämlich in diesem Zeitraum eine Woche Bikeurlaub (in Steinegg), wobei der Abreisetag der 26.06 ist. Da dachte ich mir warum nicht den Marathon mitnehmen. Nur geh ich momentan noch davon aus, dass nach einer Woche Biken die komplette Distanz zuviel des Guten ist.
Ich freu mich in jedem Fall riesig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katko (19. April 2010)

es steht ganz unten - http://www.sellarondahero.com/einschreibung_ger.html


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (19. April 2010)

bin echt schon gespannt wie es als Renne dann ist....

Hab mir nochmal das 3D-Video angesehen... Super


----------



## toett (21. April 2010)

hi,
mal allgemein ne Frage an die Cracks.
1. für eine so tolle Veranstaltung find ich, sind es zur zeit aber noch recht wenige Anmeldungen..

2. viel wichtiger:

finde persönlich 82 km und ca 4000 Hm heftig, auch die Halbdistanz.
Bin ein durchschnittlicher Fahrer, Spaß steht im Vordergrund die längste Tour war mal die Wettersteinrunde (100km u ca 2000 HM). Tolle Tour aber reichte auch...
 Nun frag ich mich, ist das noch mit Spaß und Lust machbar oder ist das nur Quälerei???

Über ehrliche Antworten würde ich mich freuen, würde nämlich schon gerne mitmachen und mich in Kürze anmelden.

Aber nur schieben möchte ich auch nicht....

der Flachlandbiker vom Niederrhein


----------



## Uphillerer (21. April 2010)

Natürlich ist die Wettersteinrunde eine lockere Trainingseinheit gegenüber dieser Langstrecke. Wenn dir gerade mal 2.000 HM reichen, brauchst du sicher nicht die 4000er fahren. 

Aber auch allgemein sind die Dolomiten ein sehr hartes Pflaster. Tendenziell extrem steil mit miesem Untergrund. Schieben ist dort oft angesagt. Diese angesprochene Skipiste hoch ist meiner Meinung von keinem Hobby-Biker mehr zu fahren. Da braucht es richtige Bike-Cracks, die auch bei den klassischen Alpenmarathons vorne mitmischen.

Sicherlich sollte dich das nicht abhalten, die Halbdistanz zu fahren. Landschaftlich wunderschön. Ich persönlich würde das jedoch selber fahren und nicht in einem Rennen, wenn ich davon ausgehen kann, dass ich dort sowieso nicht vorne mitmische. Und das wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn dir die Wettersteinrunde schon reicht.


----------



## KufSon (22. April 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> es ist außerdem ja nicht das erste und einzige rennen in den dolomiten. ich erinnere nur mal kurz an den superbike...
> 
> aber samstag das rennen fahren und sonntag die rennradstrecke auf abgesperrten straßen - das hätte ja schon was ...


 
da bin ich deiner meinung...ich überlege mir gerade einige Tage zuvor anzureisen, zum trainieren und mir die gegend anzuschauen...
Dann samstag rennen und sonntag relaxes fahren, da kann dann auch meine familie mitfahren...sozusagen familientag...eine gute gelegenheit einige tolle fotos zu schießen...hoffentlich hält das wetter ;-)

Habe für sonntag diese seite gefunden: http://www.sellarondabikeday.com/


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (23. April 2010)

toett schrieb:


> hi,
> mal allgemein ne Frage an die Cracks.
> 1. für eine so tolle Veranstaltung find ich, sind es zur zeit aber noch recht wenige Anmeldungen..
> 
> ...



Es ist ne Quälerei  ich fahr ab und zu mal nen Marathon mit um mich zu fordern und schauen wo ist so stehe 

Aber das schöne ist ne tolle Tour, wo man absteigen kann, schauen, genießen, Fotos machen usw... alles ohne Druck. 

Die Dolomiten sind so toll das Du sie ein paar Tage so erleben sollst....

anbei ein paar Fotos und Tourbericht Seiseralm

http://www.alpen-x-treme.de/html/seiseralm.html

http://www.alpen-x-treme.de/html/dolomiten.html

Gruß
Tom


----------



## mountainbike (23. April 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Wettersteinrunde eine lockere Trainingseinheit gegenüber dieser Langstrecke. Wenn dir gerade mal 2.000 HM reichen, brauchst du sicher nicht die 4000er fahren.
> 
> Aber auch allgemein sind die Dolomiten ein sehr hartes Pflaster. Tendenziell extrem steil mit miesem Untergrund. Schieben ist dort oft angesagt. Diese angesprochene Skipiste hoch ist meiner Meinung von keinem Hobby-Biker mehr zu fahren. Da braucht es richtige Bike-Cracks, die auch bei den klassischen Alpenmarathons vorne mitmischen.
> 
> Sicherlich sollte dich das nicht abhalten, die Halbdistanz zu fahren. Landschaftlich wunderschön. Ich persönlich würde das jedoch selber fahren und nicht in einem Rennen, wenn ich davon ausgehen kann, dass ich dort sowieso nicht vorne mitmische. Und das wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn dir die Wettersteinrunde schon reicht.



also ich fahre im jahr einige rennen und bin auch nur ein ottonormalo. aber ich kenne den besagten skipistenanstieg und fahre den auch. der oberste zipfel aber ist jedoch extrem heftig und ohne 34er gar nicht zu schaffen. aber der zipfel macht mehr sinn zu schieben, der kostet körner wie 5km.


----------



## toett (23. April 2010)

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, waren mir schon ein Stück weit hilfreich.
Werde das mal am WE "sacken" lassen und mich dann nächste Woche entscheiden.
Ein sonniges WE


----------



## KufSon (3. Mai 2010)

ich habe mich schon entschieden ;-) ich fahre da hin, zum Sellaronda Bike Day und Sellaronda Hero...habe mich am rennen noch nicht angemeldet...aber werde es in den nächsten tagen tun...dieses schöne wochenende lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.
habe sogar eine nette frühstückspension in wolkenstein gefunden, nicht allzuteuer...perfekt.
kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wo man gut essen gehn kann? habe auf dieser Seite eine Liste der restaurants gefunden, jedoch ist es schwer wenn man sie nicht kennt:

www.valgardena.it


----------



## The Tretschwein (5. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hab ja nichts gegen das typische freizeit-hobby-großmaul an sich, aber um zu dem thema ne meinung zu haben, sollte man erst mal ein rennen gefahren sein.



Jo..über Höhenmeter zu philosophieren macht eh keinen Sinn. Der Berg is dann vorbei wenn  es drüben runter geht. Ich nehme ihn hin wie er ist. was sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (9. Mai 2010)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Jo..über Höhenmeter zu philosophieren macht eh keinen Sinn. Der Berg is dann vorbei wenn  es drüben runter geht. Ich nehme ihn hin wie er ist. was sonst.



 coole Einstellung .... bin da voll deiner Meinung...

Viel Spaß beim biken....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## KufSon (14. Juni 2010)

in 10 Tagen ist es soweit...ich starte nach Gröden für ein Bikeurlaub


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Juni 2010)

könnt gradd mitkommen


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (15. Juni 2010)

will auch weg hier... schlechtes Wetter... mistige Arbeit


----------



## KufSon (21. Juni 2010)

Wetterprognose für Gröden:

Am Mittwoch und Donnerstag scheint überwiegend die Sonne mit nur ein paar harmlosen Wolken. Es wird noch wärmer, die höchsten Temperaturen erreichen in tiefen Lagen wieder sommerliche 30°. Am Freitag bleibt es freundlich und der Jahreszeit entsprechend warm.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (21. Juni 2010)

KufSon schrieb:


> Wetterprognose für Gröden:
> 
> Am Mittwoch und Donnerstag scheint überwiegend die Sonne mit nur ein paar harmlosen Wolken. Es wird noch wärmer, die höchsten Temperaturen erreichen in tiefen Lagen wieder sommerliche 30°. Am Freitag bleibt es freundlich und der Jahreszeit entsprechend warm.



das sind doch schon mal gute aussichten für 4200hm


----------



## katko (22. Juni 2010)

KufSon schrieb:


> Wetterprognose für Gröden:
> 
> Am Mittwoch und Donnerstag scheint überwiegend die Sonne mit nur ein paar harmlosen Wolken. Es wird noch wärmer, die höchsten Temperaturen erreichen in tiefen Lagen wieder sommerliche 30°. Am Freitag bleibt es freundlich und der Jahreszeit entsprechend warm.


----------



## The Tretschwein (22. Juni 2010)

------


----------



## katko (23. Juni 2010)

morgen fahren wir nach Selva, 6 sonnige Tage in den Dolomiten , die Daumen drucken am Samstag  82/4200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KufSon (23. Juni 2010)

Bin in Wolkenstein angekommen:
das Wetter ist schön. Temperaturen zwischen 15 (am Berg) -20°C (im Tal).

Wetterprognose toll...
http://www.sellarondahero.com/daten/Sellaronda_2010_meteo.pdf

Freu mich schon


----------



## katko (27. Juni 2010)

also für mich der beste Marathon meines Lebens, unglaubliche Steigungen, harte Downhills, Singletrails und die Panorama atemberaubend...

82 km, 7:09:28 - 18. in der Hobby Kategorie 

die Resultate - http://www.valgardena.it/download/gardena/pdf/Classifica_SSRH2010.pdf


----------



## Augustiner1328 (27. Juni 2010)

katko schrieb:


> also für mich der beste Marathon meines Lebens, unglaubliche Steigungen, harte Downhills, Singletrails und die Panorama atemberaubend...
> 
> 82 km, 7:09:28 - 18. in der Hobby Kategorie



kann mich dir nur anschliesen super geniales rennen und weil es so schön war hab ich gleich noch knapp 3km und 80 hm drangehängt hab mich verfahren 

85 km 4280 hm 7:28:17 - 23. Hobby Men


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2010)

ich wäre da auch gerne gefahren - aber einen tag urlaub extra nehmen war dann nicht drin. schade. 

was mich aber immer wieder belustigt: resultate die nach hobby und lizenz unterteilt werden. denn sinnvoll ist das nicht wenn man sich anschaut wer da vorne steht. alles fahrer die garantiert alles andere als echte hobbybiker sind. 

sinnvoll imho daher nur für mich: wertung gesamt und altersklassen.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (28. Juni 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich wäre da auch gerne gefahren - aber einen tag urlaub extra nehmen war dann nicht drin. schade.
> 
> was mich aber immer wieder belustigt: resultate die nach hobby und lizenz unterteilt werden. denn sinnvoll ist das nicht wenn man sich anschaut wer da vorne steht. alles fahrer die garantiert alles andere als echte hobbybiker sind.
> 
> sinnvoll imho daher nur für mich: wertung gesamt und altersklassen.



Hy jo die italiener haben die deutschen und andere lizenzen nicht anerkannt deswegen starten alle nicht italienische lizenzinhaber in der hobby... war noch etwas komplizier dass ist eher die kurzversion.

zur strecke absolut der hammer trails schotter und ich glaub vieleicht 10km teer...höhenmeter satt und landschaft zum abwinken...

hätte dir gefallen


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> hätte dir gefallen



das glaube ich bestimmt. finde es in den dolomiten eh schon super, dann noch eine für mich perfekte strecke - nur blöd, dass ich zu weit weg wohne und ohne extra-urlaub nicht auskomme. naja, habe ich halt mit frammersbach vorlieb genommen ...



Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Hy jo die italiener haben die deutschen und andere lizenzen nicht anerkannt deswegen starten alle nicht italienische lizenzinhaber in der hobby... war noch etwas komplizier dass ist eher die kurzversion.



echt? wofür steht dann auf der lizenz eine uci-nummer und was heißt uci gerade noch mal? bürokraten sind wohl überall gleich schlau ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Juni 2010)

katko schrieb:


> also für mich der beste Marathon meines Lebens, unglaubliche Steigungen, harte Downhills, Singletrails und die Panorama atemberaubend...
> 
> 82 km, 7:09:28 - 18. in der Hobby Kategorie
> 
> die Resultate - http://www.valgardena.it/download/gardena/pdf/Classifica_SSRH2010.pdf



sag ich auch! 
Extrem: Extreme Anstiege, extreme Landschaft

waren aber laut Polar nur 3700hm. ?


----------



## katko (30. Juni 2010)

fast alle mit Polar hatten diese Hm...mein Ciclosport zeigte cca 3900 auf 65km, dann in der Abfahrt von Passo Duron hat sich der Magnet gelöst und gedreht und der rest der Strecke nichts angezeigt (ich hatte keine lust zu stoppen und es festschrauben), da war noch der Anstieg zu Zallinger hütte und einige kürze Uphills, also 4200 war möglich...


----------



## katko (1. Juli 2010)

unsere Sella Ronda Galerie 

http://picasaweb.google.sk/katko16/SellaRondaHero2010242962010#slideshow/5488585674679847074


----------



## Augustiner1328 (1. Juli 2010)

katko schrieb:


> unsere Sella Ronda Galerie
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.sk/katko16/SellaRondaHero2010242962010#slideshow/5488585674679847074



super schöne Fotos ....


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Juli 2010)

sehr schöne Bilder
Da will man gleich wieder hin


----------



## M5PWR (7. Juli 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> kann mich dir nur anschliesen super geniales rennen und weil es so schön war hab ich gleich noch knapp 3km und 80 hm drangehängt hab mich verfahren
> 
> 85 km 4280 hm 7:28:17 - 23. Hobby Men



Hallo,
gute Leistung -  wir hatten Tags zuvor noch gequatscht. - bin der mit dem 9,2 kg Simplon Fully inkl. Familienanhang  .
Ich lag mit 7:34 nur 6 Min hinter Dir, hatte allerdings 2 Platten zu reparieren  Grober Schotter halt.
Übel fand ich nur den Anstieg zum dritten Berg - Pordoi Joch- das war
unfahrbar von HM1400 bis 2000.
Die Ergebnissliste wurde übrigens nochmals korrigiert. Bist jetzt 5 Plätze
abgerutscht-wie ich.

Grüsse,

Maik


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. Juli 2010)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gute Leistung -  wir hatten Tags zuvor noch gequatscht. - bin der mit dem 9,2 kg Simplon Fully inkl. Familienanhang  .
> Ich lag mit 7:34 nur 6 Min hinter Dir, hatte allerdings 2 Platten zu reparieren  Grober Schotter halt.
> Übel fand ich nur den Anstieg zum dritten Berg - Pordoi Joch- das war
> ...



Hallo Maik
auch super Leistung...ja hab die Korrektur gesehen nicht so wild .... Platten hatte ich keine( milch machts) dafür vom campolongo runter eine trinkflasche verloren.... so hatte ich für den 3. anstieg nur eine was hinten raus sich bemerkbar machte.... der verfahrer hatte mir auch wieder was gekostet.....bin aber voll zufrieden nächtes jahr wieder. bin letztes we in pfronten gefahren des war irgendwie wie kindergeburtstag

grüsse
Wolfgang


----------



## cannonier (9. Juli 2010)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> Übel fand ich nur den Anstieg zum dritten Berg - Pordoi Joch- das war
> unfahrbar von HM1400 bis 2000.
> ...



Bins fast durchgefahren...*angeb* 
Hat aber übelst Körner gekostet.
Hab 7:22 gebraucht, hamma uns wohl irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Juli 2010)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Übel fand ich nur den Anstieg zum dritten Berg - Pordoi Joch- das war
> unfahrbar von HM1400 bis 2000.
> Grüsse,
> 
> Maik



Mit Nichten. Die ersten drei Männer sinds durchgefahren. Nix für 2fach Treter oder so


----------



## KufSon (16. Juli 2010)

das bike weekend war super toll...ihr habt ja schon alles gesagt...nächstes jahr natürlich alle wieder hin.
habe fotos gefunden.

SRHERO: http://www.flickr.com/photos/valgardena/sets/72157624258383007/

SR Bike Day 2010: http://www.flickr.com/photos/valgardena/sets/72157624250026293/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johannes2 (30. September 2010)

hi,

ich wollt mal fragen wie denn so die strecke ist? 
viele trails oder eher so schotterabfahrten wie zb. beim black forest ultra bike?
ich suche etwas actiongeladenes
tolle abfahrten (gerne auch sehr anspruchsvoll für marathons)

wäre super wenn mir da jemand seine einschätzung/erfahrung mitteilen könnte.
danke

gruß


----------



## katko (30. September 2010)

bergauf ist es meistens schotter, bergab sind es trails


----------



## johannes2 (1. Oktober 2010)

Trails, dass sich ein fully lohnt oder muss sich da selbst der geübte hardtailfahrer ein müdes lächel aufzwingen?
S1, s2? Kurze heikle stellen oder 400hm fun?


----------



## Trailhunterer (1. Oktober 2010)

wann ist der denn 2011, hab nichts gefunden.


----------



## Ailton (1. Oktober 2010)

trailhunterer schrieb:


> wann ist der denn 2011, hab nichts gefunden.



02.07.2011


----------



## thof (3. Oktober 2010)

Ailton schrieb:


> 02.07.2011



Ist das sicher? Woher weißt Du das?


----------



## Ailton (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Termin steht auf der Seite des Zeitnehmers (Datasport.com). Sonntags findet dann wieder der Sellaronda Bike Day statt.


----------



## katko (4. Oktober 2010)

johannes2 schrieb:


> Trails, dass sich ein fully lohnt oder muss sich da selbst der geübte hardtailfahrer ein müdes lächel aufzwingen?
> S1, s2? Kurze heikle stellen oder 400hm fun?



also die erste abfahrt von Passo Gardena ist technischer im unteren teil mit 
steinen und switchbacks, dann wird es flacher nach Corvara, Campolongo ist steiler nach unten, da geht es geradeaus, wieder steine....dann ein bisschen asphalt...die schönste abfahrt ist von Pordoi, ein langer singletrail, steine, wurzeln, einfach top....dann teilt sich die strecke, die lange geht nach canazei, dann folgt Passo Duron, da ist es relativ leicht, aber mann ist schon müde, muss mehr aufpassen...kurze strecke geht nach Sella, da ist die abfahrt auch steinig, sehr schnell, unten wieder technischer...
mit HT ist es fahrbar, aber fully ist besser


----------



## powderJO (4. Oktober 2010)

vom passo duron runter ist doch schotter, oder gibt's da auch einen trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (4. Oktober 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> vom passo duron runter ist doch schotter, oder gibt's da auch einen trail?



richtig jo fast alles schotter zum ziel hin wird es noch mal schmaler aber nicht technisch trotzdem schön zu fahren
nur nicht verfahren wie ich 

was vorher stattfindet ist einfach genial vorallem die Querung von Sorasass zum Pordoi und dann die Abfahrt nach Canazei.....

wenn es einen marathon mit sehr hohem trail anteil gibt dann dieser....


nicht zuviel fragen mitfahren nächtes jahr


----------



## powderJO (4. Oktober 2010)

die frage bezog sich vor allem auf die erklärung weiter oben, die sich so anhörte als gäbe es vom duron einen trail. und da ich da gerade erst da war, dachte ich, ich hätte eventuell einen trail übersehen...

was das rennen angeht: versuche auf alle fälle im nächsten jahr dabei zu sein, hat mich schon geärgert, dass es dieses jahr nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## ChristineVergi (7. Oktober 2010)

Auf diesem Blog habe ich auch kurze Infos zur nächsten Ausgabe des Sellaronda Bike Days 2011 und Sellarondahero gefunden:

http://wwwvalgardenait.blogspot.com/2010/07/sellaronda-bike-day-2010.html

2.7 - 3.7.2011


----------



## katko (8. Oktober 2010)

katko schrieb:


> dann folgt Passo Duron, da ist es relativ leicht, aber mann ist schon müde, muss mehr aufpassen...



powderJO, relativ leicht heisst schotter  kein wort über trails... und aufpassen muss man - freilaufende kühe und pferde sind manchmal viel gefährlicher, vor allem wenn die bremsen quitschen


----------



## the.mtb.biker (16. Oktober 2010)

from the website_...

Die TeilnahmegebÃ¼hr beinhaltet auch eine Kaution fÃ¼r den Chip von â¬ 10,00.
        Bei dessen RÃ¼ckgabe am Ziel wird der entsprechende Betrag zurÃ¼ckerstattet.

_ _â¬ 60,00 _ _bei Anmeldung bis zum 31.01.2011
__â¬ 70,00 _ _bei Anmeldung bis zum 30.04.2011
__â¬ 80,00 _ _bei Anmeldung bis zum 13.06.2011
__â¬ 90,00 _ _Anmeldung bis zum 14.06.2011 und am 29. und 30. Juni vor Ort

_with these prizes... I'm going to do the Sellaronda... by myself!


----------



## Rainer_L. (17. Oktober 2010)

Kann man die Strecke/Untergrund mit dem Dolomiti vergleichen?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.mtb.biker (17. Oktober 2010)

Rainer_L. schrieb:


> Kann man die Strecke/Untergrund mit dem Dolomiti vergleichen?
> 
> Gruß Rainer



Dolomiti SBK: schnell, kompakt und glatt
Sellaronda: langsam, steil und technisch


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Oktober 2010)

Bin zwar bisher nur den Dolomiti gefahren aber die Gegend um den Sellastock ist schon teilweise richtig brutal steil mit losem Schotter.
Da ist mit fahren oft nix mehr drin.


----------



## Rainer_L. (17. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, reizen würde es mich schon...


----------



## Nevibikerin (17. Oktober 2010)

Ist der Marathon mit Ischgl Ironbike zu vergleichen? Hört sich nach euren Beschreibungen fast so an.


----------



## katko (18. Oktober 2010)

Ischgl ist meiner meinung nach viel leichter und nicht so spektakulär mit viel asphalt und nur wenig trail...Sella Ronda ist einfach hammer 

und das höhere startgeld ist auch ok, dieses jahr haben wir für 50  einen Gore trikot, Deuter rucksack und Buff bekommen...und natürlich alles was zu einen marathon gehört - markierung, service, verpflegung...


----------



## hermannf (3. November 2010)

Hallo,
nachdem ich Eure Beitraege gelesen habe, habe ich mich spontan fuer 2011 angemeldet... allerdings fuer die kurze Strecke (Hobby 4). Wer von euch macht mit?


----------



## ChristineVergi (3. November 2010)

ich...höchstwarscheinlich, wenn alles klappt bin ich dabei 
die Seite ist auch ganz neue gestaltet : cool

sellarondahero.com/


----------



## hermannf (8. November 2010)

...schon 140 Anmeldungen für 2011 - das sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## ChristineVergi (9. November 2010)

sehr gut würde ich sagen... auch wenn ich sie diesen Sommer nur als Zuschauer erlebt habe...muss ich sagen ich hatte tolle feedbacks von Bekannten...
was ich dazu sagen kann:
...bergkulisse, panorama und Gebiet...einfach toll!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (10. November 2010)

ich bin nächstes Jahr nicht mit von der Partie weil ich eine woche vorher das hier http://www.zugspitz-ultratrail.com/mache und vielleicht eine Woche später das http://www.4-trails.com/.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (11. November 2010)

laufen. pah.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (12. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> laufen. pah.



ich sag nur Carsten Bresser....


----------



## crazymondo (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir schauts eigentlich mit Verpflegung auf dem Sellaronda Marathon aus?
Was gibts? Wie oft?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## katko (11. Dezember 2010)

meiner Meinung nach war die Verpflegung das einzige was nicht 100% war am SRH...nur Bananen, Äpfel, Müsliriegel, Wasser und Isogetränk...


----------



## crazymondo (11. Dezember 2010)

Wieviele Verpflegungstellen gabs denn?


----------



## katko (12. Dezember 2010)

auf der 80 km Strecke 4 - Dantercepies, Campolongo, Pordoi, Duron und da war noch eine nur mit Iso-Getränken in Canazei


----------



## crazymondo (12. Dezember 2010)

Na ja, klingt ja gar nicht sooo schlecht. Welche Müsliriegel gabs?


----------



## johannes2 (12. Dezember 2010)

gibts da kein Woschtbrot mal zwische drin?


----------



## katko (12. Dezember 2010)

heh, habe keine Ahnung  aber Powerbar war es sicherlich nicht...nimm doch deine beliebten Riegel und das Problem ist gelöst  

Woschtbrot? denke ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (12. Dezember 2010)

johannes2 schrieb:


> gibts da kein Woschtbrot mal zwische drin?


 Kannst ja zwischendurch mal an ner Alm anhalten und ne Speckplatte futtern.


----------



## thof (28. Dezember 2010)

Könnt Ihr für den SRH Racing-Ralf empfehlen?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (1. Januar 2011)

thof schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr für den SRH Racing-Ralf empfehlen?



Bin Letztes Jahr Vorne RoRo Hinten RR gefahren mit Milch .Keine Probleme.


----------



## ronni (25. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es mit einem Campingplatz aus? Oder eine Möglichkeit einen WoWa abzustellen?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß aus dem Harz


----------



## j.wayne (25. Januar 2011)

Campingplätze gibts im Tal selbst nicht, der nächste wäre in Kolfuschg, Canazei, Klausen oder St. Konstatin/ Seis ( sollen alle ca 20km weg sein.
Auf dem Parkplatz am Plan de Gralba kann man aber wohl sein Wohnmobil oder Wohnwagen abstellen.

So schreibts auf jedenfall der Touriverband.


----------



## ]:-> (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,

sagt mal, hat zufällig jemand nen GPS Track von der Strecke?
Stehe in meiner geistigen Vorstellung gerade aber etwas auf dem Schlauch wo es da lang geht.

ciao

p.s. die hohe Startgebührt lohnt sich, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katko (26. Januar 2011)

wie schon geschrieben, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall...


----------



## ]:-> (26. Januar 2011)

Das ging ja schnell.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## ChristineVergi (7. Februar 2011)

Hier habe ich die neuste Meldung gefunden...es haben sich schon 500 angemeldet...muss mich bald entscheiden ob ich mitmachen will 

http://valgardena-groeden.blog.de/2011/02/04/suedtirol-sellaronda-hero-mtbmarathon-10510600/


----------



## hermannf (7. Februar 2011)

es sind schon über 800...
http://services.datasport.com/2011/mtb/sellaronda/#Marke0


----------



## ChristineVergi (7. Februar 2011)

OMG....1500 sind das maximum oder?


----------



## hermannf (7. Februar 2011)

im Reglement steht: "Anmeldungen werden in chronologischer Reihenfolge erfasst, bis zur Erreichung von 1500 Teilnehmern."
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Veranstalter sich an das Limit halten (müssen), würde es aber nicht darauf ankommen lassen. Ich hab mich im schon Oktober angemeldet.


----------



## johannes2 (8. April 2011)

ich hätte ein Startplatz abzugeben.
55


----------



## thof (9. April 2011)

.


----------



## ]:-> (9. April 2011)

...ganz schön viele Lizenzfahrer (~500  ) stehen da auf der Meldeliste im Vergleich zu den Hobby-Fahrer (~230)... 

Was sich eigentlich sagen wollte, in der neuen Bike ist, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ein längerer Bericht über die Runde  und auch ein Stanciu-Weg-Profil drin, nur dass die bergauf gegondelt sind


----------



## katko (10. April 2011)

in Italien hat fast jeder eine Lizenz...das ist der einzige nachteil, weil dann stehen auch "die Guten" ohne Lizenz ganz hinten am Start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (10. April 2011)

katko schrieb:


> in Italien hat fast jeder eine Lizenz...das ist der einzige nachteil, weil dann stehen auch "die Guten" ohne Lizenz ganz hinten am Start...



... umso mehr zum Überholen


----------



## fritzbox (10. April 2011)

thof schrieb:


> ... umso mehr zum Überholen



Sind eh alles Luschen die Italiener


----------



## powderJO (11. April 2011)

katko schrieb:


> in Italien hat fast jeder eine Lizenz...das ist der einzige nachteil, weil dann stehen auch "die Guten" ohne Lizenz ganz hinten am Start...



in italien stehst du auch mit lizenz als nichtitaliener schnell mal ganz hinten am start - zumindest beim dolomiti, wo sie urplötzlich die deutsche lizenz nicht anerkennen wollten trotz vorheriger mail-besätigung. war lustig von startplatz 3000 ins rennen zu gehen...


----------



## ChristineVergi (23. Mai 2011)

Habt Ihr gesehen, mann kann die Runde auch ausserhalb vom Wettbewerb fahren: http://valgardena-groeden.blog.de/2011/05/23/sellaronda-mtb-tour-spuren-helden-11197877/ 

finde es eine Tolle Idee...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (2. Juni 2011)

ChristineVergi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr gesehen, mann kann die Runde auch ausserhalb vom Wettbewerb fahren: http://valgardena-groeden.blog.de/2011/05/23/sellaronda-mtb-tour-spuren-helden-11197877/
> 
> finde es eine Tolle Idee...



Sau cool... bin in 2 Wochen unten....


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Juni 2011)

ChristineVergi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr gesehen, mann kann die Runde auch ausserhalb vom Wettbewerb fahren: http://valgardena-groeden.blog.de/2011/05/23/sellaronda-mtb-tour-spuren-helden-11197877/
> 
> finde es eine Tolle Idee...



Noch ein Grund mehr dort unten Urlaub zu machen


----------



## Joesue (6. Juni 2011)

Zitat "btw: gut finde ich, dass die einen versicherungsnachweis verlangen"

... ich habe leider nichts in der Ausschreibung gelesen! Wo steht das? Was muss ich tun???


----------



## M5PWR (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin letztes Jahr die Erstausgabe gefahren,

die brauchen eine Kopie Deiner privaten Haftpflichtversicherung. 
Ansonsten gibt es keine Startnummer.
Da ich nur zufällig in Wolkenstein Urlaub gemacht habe, habe ich mir die
Police von Deutschland aus ins Touri-Büro faxen lassen.

War übrigens recht knackig, mit 4300 HM auf 82km. In einer Passage
wars dermaßen steil, dass man 45 minuten schieben musste (so 500HM).
Ansonsten geiles Panorama - dafür lohnt es sich schon teilzunehmen.
Empfehlen würde ich noch Armlinge, ist auf 2200 M üNN schon recht frisch.
-sind letztes Jahr noch Ende Juni durch Schnee gestiefelt 

Grüsse,
Maik


----------



## thof (7. Juni 2011)

@M5PWR: Ich werde nicht recht schlau. Gilt das nur für Lizenzfahrer? Im Reglement steht foglendes:


> 28. UNTERSCHRIFT
> Durch Einsendung des Anmeldeformulars erklären die Teilnehmer, einen *ärztlichen Attest* gemäß D.M. vom 18.02.82, *eine gültige Lizenz*, falls in einen Club oder Federation eingeschrieben, zu haben, sowie *eine Haftpflichtversicherung zu besitzen*, und zudem das vorliegende Reglement gelesen zu haben. Die Teilnehmer erklären außerdem ihr Einverständnis zur Verwendung ihrer Bilder bzw. Daten, in Einklang mit dem italienischen Datenschutzgesetz Nr. 675 vom 31.12.1996.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind die geforderten Unterlagen aber nicht vor Ort vorzuweisen. Oder täusche ich mich da? Dann müsste ich ja auch noch ein ärztliches Attest mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M5PWR (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
du brauchst nur eine Haftpfichtversicherungsnachweis. Da gilt für alle , auch 
Nicht-Lizenzer.
(allerdings hättest du den Wisch auch eben selbst am PC drucken können - 
hauptsache die haben irgendein Papier  )
Ein Attest wollten die nicht von mir - sah wohl gesund genug aus 

Grüsse,
Maik


----------



## ChristineVergi (22. Juni 2011)

Habe dies für alle Fans gefunden: http://twitter.com/#!/SellarondaHero

habe gelesen sie werden am tag des rennens live über das Rennen berichten. Cool


----------



## hermannf (22. Juni 2011)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin letztes Jahr die Erstausgabe gefahren,
> 
> die brauchen eine Kopie Deiner privaten Haftpflichtversicherung.
> ...


Hallo Maik,
war diese Schiebepassage auf einem Abschnitt, den auch die Kurzstreckler fahren?


----------



## JCM (26. Juni 2011)

Grüßt euch,

ich hab leider ein Problem: Ich hab mich schon im Dezember für die Langstrecke angemeldet und natürlich schon gezahlt usw. 
Jetzt kam's aber letzte Woche zu einem, nennen wir's mal "unvorhergesehen" Trauerfall in der Familie, sodass ich nicht starten kann und der 13. Juni, bis zu dem man sich eben wieder abmelden kann war schon.

Meint ihr es wäre möglich, wenn einer von euch sich trotzdem mein Starterpaket schnappt und es mir per Post zuschickt?
Wäre wirklich spitze und ich würd's mich auch was kosten lassen..

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## M5PWR (26. Juni 2011)

hermannf schrieb:


> Hallo Maik,
> war diese Schiebepassage auf einem Abschnitt, den auch die Kurzstreckler fahren?



Hallo,
nein das war auf dem Abschnitt von Arabba nach Sourasass. KM 35-40.
In Arabba teilen sich die beiden Strecken und die kurze geht direkt zum
Pordoijoch.

Grüsse,
Maik


----------



## ulilaun (27. Juni 2011)

JCM schrieb:


> Grüßt euch,
> 
> ich hab leider ein Problem: Ich hab mich schon im Dezember für die Langstrecke angemeldet und natürlich schon gezahlt usw.
> Jetzt kam's aber letzte Woche zu einem, nennen wir's mal "unvorhergesehen" Trauerfall in der Familie, sodass ich nicht starten kann und der 13. Juni, bis zu dem man sich eben wieder abmelden kann war schon.
> ...



Hallo Jan,

laut Reglement



> Die Startnummer muss persönlich und gegen Vorweisung eines Original-Ausweises (Pass, ID oder Führerschein) und für Lizenzfahrer die Lizenz FCI/UCI/Federation abgeholt werden. Kopien oder andere Ausweise werden nicht angenommen. Die Startnummer darf nicht durch Dritte abgeholt werden.



darf man das Starterpaket nur persönlich abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toett (29. Juni 2011)

bin nach all´den Berichten ein wenig verunsichert. Schafft man als "Normalo" die 80 er Runde? So eine Distanz und die HM habe ich noch nie gefahren, bin relativ gut trainiert.
Aber ich tendiere mittlerweile zur Ummeldung auf die 50er. Will die Strecke ja auch geniesssen und nicht nur k....! grins


----------



## thof (3. Juli 2011)

Das war ein absolut geiles Event. Top-Organisation, leckere Verpflegung (Brötchen, süße Stückchen, Cola, Riegel, Gels, ...), perfekte Streckenabsicherung. Die Strecke phantastisch: kräftezehrende Uphills und technisch anspruchsvolle Downhills und das alles bei Super-Wetter in einer grandiosen Bergwelt.
Nur die Starteinteilung ist ein Witz: Die vor den Hobbyfahrern startenden italienischen Lizenzfahrer schieben bei jedem Downhill und halten alles auf


----------



## fritzbox (3. Juli 2011)

thof schrieb:


> Das war der ein absolut geiles Event. Top-Organisation, leckere Verpflegung (Brötchen, süße Stückchen, Cola, Riegel, Gels, ...), perfekte Streckenabsicherung. Die Strecke phantastisch: kräftezehrende Uphills und technisch anspruchsvolle Downhills und das alles bei Super-Wetter in einer grandiosen Bergwelt.
> Nur die Starteinteilung ist ein Witz: Die vor den Hobbyfahrern startenden italienischen Lizenzfahrer schieben bei jedem Downhill und halten alles auf



Die brauchen mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs von dir 

Gruß Marathonisti


----------



## ulilaun (3. Juli 2011)

Hier mein Bericht zum Sella Ronda Hero 2011

Sehr kurzfristig habe ich mich entschieden am Sella Ronda Hero 2011 teilzunehmen. FÃ¼r einen Marathon, der sich selber als "EUROPEâS HARDEST MOUNTAIN BIKE RACE IN THE HEART OF THE AMAZING DOLOMITES" bezeichnet, ein ehrgeiziges Ziel. Aber ich war ja schon gut auf den Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten vorbereitet den ich leider wegen Defekt nicht beenden konnte. Also machte ich mich am Freitag auf den Weg nach Wolkenstein. Schon bei der Anreise war ich wieder einmal beeindruckt von der SchÃ¶nheit der Dolomiten. Auch die Alpen sind was Besonderes aber die FelstÃ¼rme der Dolomiten finde ich einfach beeindruckend. 
Ich bezog kurz mein Zimmer in der Pension und machte mich startklar fÃ¼r die EingewÃ¶hnungstour. Ich schaute mir den Anfang des Aufstiegs auf den Dantercepies an, der unmittelbar nach dem Start losgeht. Es sind direkt auf den ersten 5Km 800 Hm zu absolvieren. Die Auffahrt erfolgt auf einer typischen Skipisten SchotterstraÃe mit tiefem Schotter und steilen Rampen. Ich war schwer beeindruckt. Dann fuhr ich noch die letzten 3-4 Km vor dem Ziel ab, fÃ¼r den Fall dass ich noch um den Sieg kÃ¤mpfen muss , SpÃ¤ssle gmacht. Die waren schon entspannter, ein schÃ¶ner, flowiger Wanderweg zurÃ¼ck nach Wolkenstein. 
Nach der Ã¼blichen Henkersmahlzeit ging ich frÃ¼h zu Bett um am Samstag fit zu sein. In der Pension bekam ich extra frÃ¼her FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. Es war bitterkalt am Morgen, gerade mal 4 Grad. Da ist natÃ¼rlich die Frage "Was zieht man an?". Aber schon beim Warmfahren merkte ich, dass es wohl schnell wÃ¤rmer werden wÃ¼rde und so fuhr ich kurz/kurz mit Armlingen. Die Startaufstellung war etwas kurios. Die 80er und 50er Strecke starten ja gemeinsam und die BlÃ¶cke waren abwechselnd und da ja fast jeder in Italien eine Lizenz hat steht man dann halt ziemlich weit hinten. War aber zunÃ¤chst egal denn wenn es direkt nach dem Start 800Hm rauf geht entzerrt sich mal alles. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen moderat zu beginnen aber wie das halt im Rennen so ist, da wird man dann doch ein wenig mitgerissen. So hab ich auch meine Pulsgrenze etwas Ã¼berschritten. Die SchotterstraÃe war bis auf 2 Rampen ziemlich weit oben noch einigermaÃen gut zu fahren. Dann ging's auf Schotter runter zum GrÃ¶dner Joch und in einen Singletrail und dann, Stau. Eine kurze technische Passage brachte alles zum erliegen. Ich wÃ¼rd mal sagen 10 Minuten ging es bis wir da durch waren. Weiter auf Singletrails, auf denen man immer wieder warten musste bis die Italiener ihre Carbon Hardtails um die Ecke getragen hatten , fuhren wir ab bis Corvara. Es folgte der 600Hm Aufstieg nach Pralongia. Die Ausblicke von dort oben sind schlichtweg traumhaft. Nach einem kurzen SchotterstÃ¼ck gesellten sich kurz vor dem Singletrail wieder die 50er zu uns was natÃ¼rlich wieder fÃ¼r Verstopfung sorgte. Sehr Ã¤rgerlich den dieser Trail war genial. Ãber den Passo Campolongo erreichten wir schlieÃlich Arabba. Es ging ein StÃ¼ck die StraÃe runter und am anderen Berghang durch den Wald wieder hoch durch ein malerisches DÃ¶rfchen hindurch. Was aber jetzt folgte war einfach nur brutal. Fast 800 Hm durch den Wald hoch, extrem steil, ich wÃ¼rd mal sagen ne halbe Stunde davon schieben. Ich sag nur "Sourasass, wie ich das hass". Der hÃ¶chste Punkt war an einer Skipiste die es auch kurz wieder runter ging. Anscheinend soll man von da oben aus auch die Marmolada sehen, ich hatte keine Augen dafÃ¼r. PÃ¼nktlich zum Einstieg in den wieder traumhaften Singletrail stieÃen die beiden Strecken wieder zusammen. Ich finde eine Entzerrung der Startzeiten wÃ¼rde hier was bewirken . Denn als Langstreckler Ã¼berholt man dann mÃ¼hsam und nach der nÃ¤chsten AbkÃ¼rzung der kurzen Strecke befindet man sich noch weiter hinten. Egal, weiter gings es noch kurz auf Asphalt auf den Passo Pordoi. Jetzt kam das SahnehÃ¤ubchen. Fast 10 Km Singletrail vom Feinsten und ich hatte auch freie Fahrt, genial. In diesem HochgefÃ¼hl flog ich fÃ¶rmlich den Passo Duron hinauf. Naja, ich fÃ¼hlte mich wenigstens die ersten paar HÃ¶henmeter auf Asphalt so. Aber ich fand einen guten Rhythmus und konnte einige Konkurrenten auffahren. Der Duron hatte nur eine kurze Schiebepassage. Dann kurz runter und Ã¼ber die Seiser Alm, wieder traumhaft. Die Landschaft und die Haflinger am Wegesrand sowie das langsam nÃ¤her kommende Ziel lieÃen einem das Herz aufgehen. Es folgte noch ein kurzer Anstieg und dann ging es in schneller Fahrt dem Ziel entgegen. Ich hatte noch richtig KÃ¶rner Ã¼brig und konnte die restlichen Wellen gut durchdrÃ¼cken. Den letzten Kilometer auf dem Wanderweg konnte man runter cruisen. Ich war richtig high. Doch dann kam ich ins Ziel und dort war tote Hose, kein Sprecher nur richtig laute Discomucke die die Zuschauer auch nicht gerade animierte. Dazu noch die miserable Zielverpflegung mit Zuckerwasser und Ãpfeln. Das war etwas enttÃ¤uschend. Aber egal, das war nur kleiner Kritikpunkt an einem ansonsten Ã¼beraus genialen Event. Denn die Streckenverpflegung, die Streckensicherung und auch alles andere sind perfekt. Ãber die Landschaft habe ich genug gesagt.  Ich wÃ¼rde sagen der Sella Ronda Hero ist trotzdem er erst 2 Jahre alt ist das PrÃ¤dikat "We call it a Klassiker" Wert.


----------



## ulilaun (3. Juli 2011)

Noch ne Frage. 
Mein Garmin hat "nur" 3650 Höhenmeter gemessen. 
Was hattet ihr?


----------



## thof (3. Juli 2011)

Hatte auch nur 3700, gefühlt jedoch 4200. Dein Bericht ist Klasse! Bei meiner Zielankunft war noch mächtig was los. Zumindest viele Zuschauer neben dem üblichen trara!



fritzbox schrieb:


> Die brauchen mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs von dir


Bei uns im Spessart können die noch was lernen  Und Räder fahren die Italiener : So viele Flashs uns Scalpels habe ich noch nie auf einem Haufen gesehen.


----------



## gardaprinz (3. Juli 2011)

Ein Rennen,was ziemlich einzigartig ist.
44 % Singletrail,43 % offroad und 13% Asphalt.
Auf und Abfahrten fast immer extrem steil und ein unbeschreibliches Panorama.
Die Leute waren überaus freundlich und die Organisation sehr gut.
Nach dem Passo Duron ging es mitten durch weidende und am Boden liegende Pferde.
Die Pferde schimmerten im Sonnenlicht goldfarben und es herrschte eine unwirkliche friedliche Stimmung.Ich fühlte mich wie im ´Herr der Ringe´.


----------



## Sauron1977 (24. Januar 2012)

Angemeldet!  *Yeah!*   ;-)


----------



## ChristineVergi (24. Januar 2012)

schaut Euch mal dieses Tatoo an...da muss man wohl Sellarona HERO fan sein: HIER


----------



## Kerian (24. Januar 2012)

..ebenfalls angemeldet,
nach dem letzten Saison Highlight der Transalp,
geht es dieses Jahr zum Sellaronda Hero,
wird mit Sicherheit ne tolle plackerei,
freu mich jetzt schon wie Bolle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitTheDirt (24. Januar 2012)

Hahaha....wir plackern hier schon seit November wie Bolle......sind ja schliesslich auch angemeldet.....und wenn ich den Ochsen finde, der wo mich dazu überredet hat......grrrrr*fg


----------



## Kerian (24. Januar 2012)

...war doch alles freiwillig, oder?


----------



## Sauron1977 (24. Januar 2012)

Hab jetzt mit meiner Frau Anfang des Jahres erst wieder mit Training begonnen. Das sollte uns reichen bis Juni.


----------



## ChristineVergi (6. Februar 2012)

Habe gerade eben aus Facebook erfahren, dass nur mehr 100 Plätze frei sind.


----------



## Kerian (8. Februar 2012)

...Online Anmeldung bei Datasport ist seit gestern geschlossen,
ausgebucht!?!


----------



## Sauron1977 (8. Februar 2012)

Jepp!!!

Demnach müssten 2012 Anmeldungen vorliegen. Das ging schnell!


----------



## ChristineVergi (8. Februar 2012)

ja ...heute wurde dies auf Facebook publiziert: http://wwwvalgardenait.blogspot.com/2012/02/news-sudtirol-sellaronda-hero-2012.html

Einschreibungen sind geschlossen. WOW


----------



## r19andre (9. Februar 2012)

ach du schei....
habe mich vor zwei Tagen noch angemeldet und muss nun zügig überweisen...
Das sollte ja wohl noch klappen.

das wird nen Spass.....oder auch nicht


----------



## Kerian (9. Februar 2012)

...das könnte aber eng werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (9. Februar 2012)

glaub ich auch. in der starterliste stehst du nur, wenn du bezahlt hast, soweit mir bekannt ist!


----------



## r19andre (19. Februar 2012)

naja, hat ja noch alles geklappt. Steh drin und das für 82km.
noch keinen plan was auf mich/uns zu kommt. Kent wer den Film auf Eurosport2 ???

Nett vor allem kurz vor dem Ende.....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27436482"]"SÃ¼dtirol Sellaronda HERO 2011" auf Eurosport 2 (DEU) on Vimeo[/ame]

viel Spass beim trainieren


----------



## Heidschnucke (21. Februar 2012)

....... so ein Mist- ich Pennsuse. Ich wollte doch auch mitfahren. Auf den "2012" Startplatz brauch man wohl nicht mitbieten. Da geht der Preis ins utopische. 

lg


----------



## AlexSupertramp (23. Februar 2012)

Ab 11:23 in dem Video geht ja überhaupt nicht. So ein mieses Schw....Da laufen Fußgänger, evtl. auch Kinder, und die Typen fahren die einfach platt. Ohne Worte. Aber er hat sich "weh getan".... 

Wirft ein super Licht auf die "Rennszene", solche Jedermanns-Rennen und deren Protagonisten.


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Februar 2012)

sieht echt übel aus und dass sich der Fussgänger net verletzt hat wer soll das denn glauben. Der ist mit 45-50 in den rein.
Was sind das für Kerle?


----------



## Heidschnucke (28. Februar 2012)

..... das war der gewinner mirko celestino (ita)
tsssss nicht zu glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (13. April 2012)

hallo Leute, 

wollte mal kurz den Thread wieder aufwärmen ...
Es hieß einmal, dass die 4 Startgruppen im Abstand von 20min starten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stand das sogar im Reglement. Aktuell finde ich diese Regelung nicht mehr. Weiss jemand, ob sie noch in Kraft ist?
Ansonsten muss ich mich drauf einstellen, mich am ersten Trail hinter 1500 Schiebern anzustellen.


----------



## mountainbike (13. April 2012)

die startaufstellung ist auf alle fälle in 4 bereiche aufgeteilt. anders hab ich es im reglement nicht stehen sehen!


----------



## j.wayne (13. April 2012)

@ bike bike

mach dir keine Sorgen die Italiener laufen berg ab so langsam das auch du noch in den Genuss eines Staus kommst. Man glaubt auch kaum an welchen Stellen die verweigern und absteigen.


----------



## r19andre (24. April 2012)

Hey,
muss ich wirklich ein Attest vom Arzt vorm Start vorlegen oder verstehe ich das Reglement falsch??

Klär mich mal bitte wer auf.

danke


----------



## ulilaun (24. April 2012)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hey,
> muss ich wirklich ein Attest vom Arzt vorm Start vorlegen oder verstehe ich das Reglement falsch??
> 
> Klär mich mal bitte wer auf.
> ...



Nee, hat letztes Jahr keinen interessiert. Auch von einer Versicherung wollte keiner was wissen. Da steht glaub auch irgendwas im Reglement.


----------



## Sauron1977 (8. Mai 2012)

Und? Alle schon fit und viel trainiert? 
So langsam bekomme ich Angst  ;-)


----------



## thof (8. Mai 2012)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> So langsam bekomme ich Angst  ;-)



Zu Recht!


----------



## r19andre (9. Mai 2012)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Und? Alle schon fit und viel trainiert?



ne,mal wieder krank und kein Training möglich.
jetzt fahr ich das bekloppteste in meiner Laufbahn  und habe noch nie so wenig getan.

naja,irgendwie wird das schon werden.
Hat noch wer eine nette Adresse zum Hausieren übers WE???

Andre


----------



## Sauron1977 (9. Mai 2012)

Mal was Anderes, an die die schon mal mitgemacht haben eventuell:

Ein oder zwei Trinkflaschen? Reicht eine um von Verpflegung zu Verpflegung zu kommen?


----------



## thof (9. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte zwei und bin nicht der Vieltrinker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChRadi (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leuts,

ich hab´s im Oktober auch getan und mich für den SHR 2012 angemeldet. 
Mittlerweile habe ich mir div. Videos auf Youtube etc. angesehen und muss sagen: mit jedem Tag den das Rennen näher rückt, steigt die Nervosität und es mehren sich die Fragen wie "bist Du eigentlich bescheuert", "hast Du Dir das gut überlegt", "was hat Dich da geritten",... 
Geht´s nur mir so oder Euch auch?

Zu allem Überfluss war ich die letzten 4 Wochen krank und konnte so gut wie nicht trainieren. 
So langsam geht´s wieder aufwärts, aber die Zeit bis zum Rennen wird weniger!

Trotz allem: Ich freu mich drauf !!!


----------



## ronni (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Biker,
hier mal mein Bericht von 2011 http://www.ostwest-express.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=324&Itemid=30

Wir sehen uns 2012

Gruß aus dem Harz


----------



## thof (11. Mai 2012)

ronni schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> hier mal mein Bericht von 2011 http://www.ostwest-express.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=324&Itemid=30
> 
> Wir sehen uns 2012
> ...



Schöner Bericht (war aber die kurze Strecke, oder)! 
Ich bin letztes Jahr die Langstrecke gefahren (~12km/h!!! 6:58, 28. Platz). Hier meine Eindrücke


----------



## ChRadi (11. Mai 2012)

... Eure Berichte machen einem ja richtig Mut!!!

Ich bin mal gespannt was auf mich zukommt!


Gruß Radi


----------



## bike bike (12. Mai 2012)

> Mal was Anderes, an die die schon mal mitgemacht haben eventuell:
> 
> Ein oder zwei Trinkflaschen? Reicht eine um von Verpflegung zu Verpflegung zu kommen?



Ich war bei den vorigen Ausgaben dabei. Lt Plan ist nach dem1. Anstieg = Groedner Joch eine Verpflegung. Hab die aber nie gesehen, wahrscheinlich bin ich im Tunnelblick vorbeigerauscht.
Naechste Verpflegung ist dann erst Campolongo, das ist definitv zu weit mit 1Flasche. Hab dann jeweils in Corvara nachgetankt, dort geht die Rennstrecke bei einer Kirche vorbei, da gibt's einen Brunnen.

Ich freu mir schon ein Bein ab fuer den naechsten Hero .... Die Trails sind der totale Hammer.


----------



## Sauron1977 (13. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine Tourenaufzeichnung vom letzten Jahr die er mir mal schicken kann?
Würde gerne mal sehen wie sich die Gesamtstrecke zeitlich in etwa aufteilt.
Bisher habe ich mal ganz vorsichtig und grob so aufgeteilt:

bis km 05 - steil bergauf - ca 1,0h
bis km 12 - bergab - ca. 0,5h
bis km 19 - bergauf - ca 1,0h
bis km 30 - bergab - ca 0,5h
bis km 40 - extrem steil bergauf - ca 2h !!!
bis km 54 - bergab - ca 0,75h
bis km 65 - bergauf - ca 1,5h
bis km 82 - bergab - ca 1,5h

Was meint ihr? Von den Verhältnissen her zueinander sollte das hinkommen, oder?


----------



## thof (13. Mai 2012)

Meinst Du sowas?


----------



## Sauron1977 (13. Mai 2012)

Jaaa...perfekt! Ist das eine Hac4-Datei? Wenn ja, könntest du mir die mailen?


----------



## thof (13. Mai 2012)

Jepp HAC4. Kann ich machen, aber ich habe sie nur noch als .tur Datei. Kannst sie ja als Excel oder txt exportieren, um Dir die Rohdaten anzuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (11. Juni 2012)

Nochmal eine Frage alle Sellaronda-Ehemaligen zu folgendem Punkt im Reglement:

28. UNTERSCHRIFT
Durch Einsendung des Anmeldeformulars erklären die Teilnehmer:
- ein ärztliches Zeugnis gemäß D.M. vom 18.02.82 zu haben, sollte man dies nicht vorweisen können kommt es zur sofortigen Disqualifizierung, außerdem übernimmt die Organisation keine Haftung für Unfälle oder gesundheitliche Probleme.

Habt ihr das alle gehabt und vorweisen müssen? 
Was ist das?
Das kennt nicht mal mein Arzt!


----------



## j.wayne (11. Juni 2012)

kannst du vergessen, bei mir wollte keiner was sehen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChRadi (11. Juni 2012)

... vor dem gleichen Problem stand / stehe ich auch.
Aber Google hilft. 
Diese Bescheinigung vom Arzt ist im Grunde "nur" eine Bescheinigung das man sportgesund (auf MTB bezogen) ist. 
Ich habe mir den Vordruck 5 ausgedruckt und von meinem Hausarzt abzeichnen lassen, damit sollte das Ganze (hoffentlich) erledigt sein. 
Der Nachweis der Haftpflicht ist ja kein Problem.

Ich denke auch das der Schrieb da kaum jemanden interessieren wird, aber wenn doch jemand das Ding sehen will?
Wäre schon doof: über 6 Monate Vorbereitung und Quälerei, 1000km Anfahrt, Kosten für Übernachtung etc. - und dann darf man wg. so´nem Wisch nicht starten!

Hier die ganze Datei, Vordruck 5 is auf S.36, die Gesetzestexte ab S.37 habe ich mir gespart!

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter und allen Startern viel Spass!!
Wir sehen uns im Grödnertal!

Gruß Radi


----------



## Sauron1977 (11. Juni 2012)

Coole Sache, vielen Dank für den Vordruck!!!


----------



## Akumlehn (11. Juni 2012)

Letztes Jahr musste ich weder ein ärztliches Zeugnis noch einen Nachweis der Haftpflicht vorzeigen. 

Aber wie schon dargestellt: bei viel Aufwand (Anreise, Übernachtung, etc) ist etwas Vorsicht geboten, damit nicht alles vergebens war 

VG,
A.


----------



## r19andre (11. Juni 2012)

Hey,
cool sind ja laut Hac nur 3660hm.....

ich weiß gar nicht ob ich das noch schaffe zumArzt zu rennen???
Haftpflicht reicht bestimmt der Versicherungsschein,oder?

ach ja,kommt noch wer aus NRW,dakönnte man ja zusammen fahren gg. Spritbeteiligung undMaut etc.
Sind bisher zu zweit und fahren über die A45 oder A44 Ri.Kassel Freitag um 6.00 Uhr los.Sonntag wieder zurück

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0kkel (11. Juni 2012)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hey,
> cool sind ja laut Hac nur 3660hm.....
> 
> ich weiß gar nicht ob ich das noch schaffe zumArzt zu rennen???
> ...



NRW, hier!

wir fahren zu 5 Mann, allerdings von Donnerstag bis Montag. Aber vielleicht den Tag danach (wenn dann überhaupt noch einer will) 'ne Runde zusammen biken?


----------



## r19andre (11. Juni 2012)

Hey,
Arbeitsmäßig müssen wir daraus ein komawochende machen 

Und Sonntag lecker frühstücken und leider wieder nach Hause...

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ChRadi (12. Juni 2012)

... bin auch aus NRW, aus dem schönen Sauerland!
Wir fahren auch von Do bis Mo und haben ein Hotel in St. Christina zum entspannen von und nach dem Rennen!

Gruß Radi


----------



## Sauron1977 (15. Juni 2012)

Habt ihr eure Startplatzbestätigung und Nummer schon bekommen?

Meine Frau bekam gestern Beides per Mail, ich dagegen nicht.


----------



## ChRadi (15. Juni 2012)

... jepp! Bekommen, gelesen, ausgedruckt, unterschrieben und eingepackt!!!


Gruß Radi


----------



## ChRadi (15. Juni 2012)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Startplatzbestätigung und Nummer schon bekommen?
> 
> Meine Frau bekam gestern Beides per Mail, ich dagegen nicht.


 

Du bist jedenfalls gelistet, Deine Startnummer ist die 33**! 

Radi


----------



## Kerian (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
gestern beides bekommen!
Einfach mal nachhacken [email protected]
Gruß
Markus


----------



## r19andre (15. Juni 2012)

jupp alles bekommen und gedruckt

nur noch eine Woche....


----------



## bike bike (18. Juni 2012)

hallo Leute,

am Samstag geht´s also los .... sieht man den einen oder anderen beim Start oder nach dem Rennen? Welche Startgruppe seid ihr?


----------



## Kerian (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
habe Startblock 4B, denke das ist gaaaaaaaanz hinten!
gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (18. Juni 2012)

Bei 4B bin ich auch dabei ;-)


----------



## Sauron1977 (18. Juni 2012)

Meine Frau und ich auch in 4B. Vorausgesetzt die lassen mich mitfahren. Habe immernoch nicht Startnrbestätigung und Haftungsausschluss per Mail bekommen.


----------



## festus hagen (18. Juni 2012)

4a


----------



## ChRadi (18. Juni 2012)

Ja bin ich den der letzte Starter?? Ich stehe im Block 4C (ist der noch in Wolkenstein???)

Radi


----------



## Kerian (18. Juni 2012)

...hab mir gerade noch einmal Höhenprofil und Strecke angeschaut,.... ist doch recht hügelig.....


----------



## r19andre (18. Juni 2012)

4B, 3390.

bring dann wohl noch nen Kaffee mit in die Aufstellung


----------



## bike bike (18. Juni 2012)

> Ja bin ich den der letzte Starter?? Ich stehe im Block 4C (ist der noch in Wolkenstein???)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ebenfalls 4c ... fahren doch einige die 80 km Runde, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## mountainbike (18. Juni 2012)

ich brauch keinen kaffee - 4A


----------



## Sauron1977 (18. Juni 2012)

Meckermodus ein: "Wetter sieht ja nicht so dolle aus!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (19. Juni 2012)

ich glaub dass wir trocken bleiben, va auf der 50km Runde .... in Südtirol ist immer schönes Wetter


----------



## Kerian (19. Juni 2012)

...voraussichtlich Schauer und Gewitter...da wollen wir uns mal einen langen Schlüpper einpacken,
könnte sonst kalt auf dem Berg werden....


----------



## ChRadi (19. Juni 2012)

den Wetterbericht habe ich auch gesehen - allein mir fehlt der Glaube!
Ich denke (und hoffe) das Wetter wird schon passen!

Immer dran denken: Der Spaß fängt im Gesicht an!!!


Gruß und gute Anreise!

Radi


----------



## Rainer_L. (19. Juni 2012)

bike bike schrieb:


> .... in Südtirol ist immer schönes Wetter


 
Ja genau, wie beim Dolomiti 2004...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Juni 2012)

Kerian schrieb:


> ...voraussichtlich Schauer und Gewitter...da wollen wir uns mal einen langen Schlüpper einpacken,
> könnte sonst kalt auf dem Berg werden....


Salve!

LOL

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen: Wetter wird gut und sowieso: Alles wird gut

Hals u. Beinbruch & Gute Anreise

Next year i can

LG, GKR


----------



## bike bike (19. Juni 2012)

> Ja genau, wie beim Dolomiti 2004...


 
.... damals war auch der Wetterbericht schon ganz anders ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (19. Juni 2012)

hat jemand ne Aufzeichnung aus den Vorjahren? Würd gern mal den Virtual-Partner auf dem Edge probieren


----------



## r19andre (19. Juni 2012)

dem Wetterbericht glaube ich keine 2 tage mehr...


----------



## Sauron1977 (20. Juni 2012)

Morgen früh geht´s los nach Wolkenstein!

Hals- und Beinbruch allerseits!


----------



## ChRadi (23. Juni 2012)

.... Und, wie war's bei Euch?
Mein Rennen fand leider auf der Abfahrt vom Dantercepies ein aprupptes Ende!
Zwei mal hat's mich gelegt, und beim zweiten Mal hat es mich dann Teile des Lenkers sowie ein paar Prellungen gekostet. Das reichte dann!

Aber nächstes Jahr wird wieder angegriffen!!

Gruß aus St. Christina/Gröden 

Radi


----------



## ricole (25. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Meine Tipps an alle, die den Sellaronda Hero im kommenden Jahr machen wollen: 

1.) Packt viele Energieriegel ein, denn bei drei, ich wiederhole DREI Verpflegungsstationen gab es nur Wasser und Traubenzuckertabletten! 
Ein Witz, echt!

2.) Zieht euch Radschuhe mit weicher Sohle an ... am dritten Berg, bei der 82km Runde, heißt es LAAAAAAANG SCHIEBEN und LAUFEN! Da sind steife, leichte Mtb-Schuhe absolut fehl am Platz.

3.) Vergesst das Märchen, dass ihr bei der Tour viel seht. Klar, ihr bewegt euch rund um die Sella Gruppe, aber wirklich Zeit und Muse findet man sicher kaum. Da ist man eher permanent damit beschäftigt die Pedale rum zu bekommen.

Wie gesagt, MEINE PERSÖNLICHEN TIPPS!


----------



## karsten71 (25. Juni 2012)

ricole schrieb:


> 1.) Packt viele Energieriegel ein, denn bei drei, ich wiederhole DREI Verpflegungsstationen gab es nur Wasser und Traubenzuckertabletten!
> Ein Witz, echt!/QUOTE]
> 
> Schau Dir mal die Streckenbeschreibung nochmal genau an. Es gab "Water Points" und "Energy Points". An den Energy Points gab es genug an Riegel etc. - Und zusammengerechnet glaub acht Verpflegungsstellen für 80 km sind jetzt auch nicht gerade wenig.
> ...


----------



## r19andre (25. Juni 2012)

Hey,
wieder heim.
1900km Auto fahren am WE für 85km Radfahren, geiler Schnitt

Aber was mir richtig auf den Sack ging waren die Itaker die ihre Räder nicht den Berg runter bekommen haben, das ist ja echt zum kotzen 

nochmal fahren würde ich den glaube ich nicht, da ich kein Bock hab ständig den Berg runter zu schieben oder ständig warten zu müssen.
Die Strecke fand ich TOP,geile Trails,alles fahrbar. Schade das es sowas nicht in D gibt.

Andre


----------



## ricole (25. Juni 2012)

karsten71 schrieb:


> ricole schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... An den Energy Points gab es genug an Riegel etc. - Und zusammengerechnet glaub acht Verpflegungsstellen für 80 km sind jetzt auch nicht gerade wenig...
> ...


----------



## karsten71 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab Riegel bekommen


----------



## ulilaun (25. Juni 2012)

ricole schrieb:


> karsten71 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Richtig, die Anzahl der Verpflegungsstationen war hoch, aber Riegel gab es an KEINER Station! An KEINER! Nur diese dämlichen Traubenzucker-Tabletten.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (26. Juni 2012)

Die meisten Italiener trainieren halt nur auf dem Rennrad. Da wird dann gerne bei der ersten etwas schwereren trailabfahrt geschoben. Dafür sind sie bergauf stark. Sind ja auch nur im Schnitt 160cm groß und 60kg schwer.


----------



## Tobi-161 (28. Juni 2012)

Mag jemand ein M-Trikot gegen ein S-Trikot tauschen?


----------



## Sauron1977 (30. Juni 2012)

So, nach einer verlängerten Woche in Wolkenstein heute auch wieder daheim angekommen!
Geile Veranstaltung, saugeile Abfahrten, aber leider tatsächlich miese (bzw. quasi nicht vorhandene) Verpflegung an mehreren Energystationen für die langsameren Hobbyleute!
Untergrund hätte für meinen Geschmack trockener sein können, aber war dann doch noch besser als beim Start anfangs befürchtet! 
Das Wetter um 7:30 hat mich echt fertig gemacht erstmal. Ich weiss sogar von Leuten die direkt wieder zurück ins Bett gegangen sind und den Hero abgehakt haben


----------



## r19andre (30. Juni 2012)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Das Wetter um 7:30 hat mich echt fertig gemacht erstmal. Ich weiss sogar von Leuten die direkt wieder zurück ins Bett gegangen sind und den Hero abgehakt haben



so sahen wir das auch,aber dafür fahren wir keine 900km am Stück und wieder zurück. Also doch Schlammschlacht 

Wenn ich die Runde nochmal fahren sollte nur mit Lizenz wenn wieder eher Start.Sonst nicht. Keine Bock auf diese Warterei und Schieberei runter


----------



## ricole (2. Juli 2012)

ulilaun schrieb:


> ricole schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Komisch, ich hab am Pordoi und am Duron einen Riegel gevespert.
> ...


----------



## CHA23 (4. Juli 2012)

Bin auch die 82er Runde gefahren.
Definitv das härteste Tagesrennen, das ich je gemacht habe. Verpflegung abzubekommen war nicht das Problem. Die Menge an Fahrern an den Stationen und den Downhills haben mich zwischen Ziel- und Fahrzeit fast 60 Minuten gekostet. Am Campolongo brauchte ich fast 10 Minuten um endlich ans Isogetränk zu kommen.

Ich bin die Strecke in der Woche danach (bis auf den langen Schiebeberg) nochmal abgefahren. Bei trockenen Bedingungen ein absoluter Traum.


----------



## dede (4. Juli 2012)

CHA23 schrieb:


> nochmal abgefahren. Bei trockenen Bedingungen ein absoluter Traum.



Ich dachte die Trails runter vom Grödnerjoch existieren seit dem Rennen nicht mehr bzw. sind in bis zu 20m breite Schlammpisten mutiert???


----------



## CHA23 (4. Juli 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Trails runter vom Grödnerjoch existieren seit dem Rennen nicht mehr bzw. sind in bis zu 20m breite Schlammpisten mutiert???



So in etwa ist es auch so, aber es gibt noch die eine erkannbare "Hauptspur", dort wo bei den Übergängen der Seitenrinnen auch die Holzpfosten drin liegen


----------



## Tobi-161 (4. Juli 2012)

CHA23 schrieb:


> Bin auch die 82er Runde gefahren.
> Definitv das härteste Tagesrennen, das ich je gemacht habe. Verpflegung abzubekommen war nicht das Problem. Die Menge an Fahrern an den Stationen und den Downhills haben mich zwischen Ziel- und Fahrzeit fast 60 Minuten gekostet. Am Campolongo brauchte ich fast 10 Minuten um endlich ans Isogetränk zu kommen.
> 
> Ich bin die Strecke in der Woche danach (bis auf den langen Schiebeberg) nochmal abgefahren. Bei trockenen Bedingungen ein absoluter Traum.



Stimmt - ich fands auch sehr hart. Normal seh ich das immer locker, diesmal hatte ich mental zwischdrin einen Knacks. Ab dem Pordoi und gings wieder besser... mit gewaschenem Rad 
Anfangs ist es witzig zu überholen, irgendwann nervts einfach nur, vorallem wenn die 52er wieder auf die gemeinsame Strecke einbiegen. Hoffe das wird noch besser. Die Verpflegungen fand ich auch suboptimal. Die würd ich wenn möglich entzerren und überall Getränke und was zu futtern anbieten - das würde mMn die Sache entspannen.
Zum genießen der Landschaft taugt das Rennen eher nicht, aber die zwei Tage danach waren absolut herrlich 

Das heftigste Erlebnis waren die Typen die eiskalt an einem gestürzten Fahrer vorbeifuhren, obwohl es diesem samt Rad den Abhang runter in einen Busch gehauen hat (Trail vor dem Pordoi) Im hat zwar nix gefehlt, aber er war trotzdem ganz froh als im jemand half sich selbst und sein Rad zu befreien/raufzuziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (8. November 2012)

weiss jemand warum die Anmeldung schon zu ist? Grob überschlagen sinds doch erst 2500 Teilnehmer, die Rede war von 3013?!


----------



## ulilaun (8. November 2012)

Der Rest wird nur in Verbindung mit Urlaubspaketen vergeben


----------



## karsten71 (8. November 2012)

Dann kann ich das Event für nächstes Jahr also auch aus meinen Überlegungen streichen...


----------



## Tobi-161 (8. November 2012)

superklasse! 

Steht das auch irgendwo?


----------



## ulilaun (9. November 2012)

Wurde auf Facebook von SellaRondaHero gepostet.
Viel verstanden hab ich aber nach der Übersetzung mit Onkel Google nicht 

Hab noch was gefunden.

http://wwwvalgardenait.blogspot.it/2012/11/chiusura-iscrizioni-sellaronda-hero-2013.html


----------



## bike bike (11. November 2012)

Oh shit .......!!!

Obwohl, die "Kurzstrecke" hat inzwischen ja auch schon 3300hm ... Ist mir im Juni zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHA23 (12. November 2012)

Gore wird auch auch wieder ein paar Startplätze verlosen.
Ich war letztes Jahr bei den Glücklichen, haltet die Augen offen.


----------



## geronet (12. November 2012)

Nachmelden würde doch auch noch gehen? In den Ergebnislisten sind es jedenfalls weniger als 3000.


----------



## Tobi-161 (12. November 2012)

so wie ich das verstanden habe nur wenn man ein Urlaubspaket dazu bucht. Bin mal gespannt was die kosten 
Die Startplatz-Thematik wurde mMn sehr schlecht kommuniziert, da hätt ich mir mehr erwartet. Aber hauptsache das Marketing wird bis zum Mars aufgeblasen...

Ich wär schon gerne wieder mitgefahren, kann ja nicht immer so ein Mistwetter haben. Und nicht ganz von hinten starten zu müssen wäre auch nett.


----------



## j0kkel (15. November 2012)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden habe nur wenn man ein Urlaubspaket dazu bucht. Bin mal gespannt was die kosten
> Die Startplatz-Thematik wurde mMn sehr schlecht kommuniziert, da hätt ich mir mehr erwartet. Aber hauptsache das Marketing wird bis zum Mars aufgeblasen...
> 
> Ich wär schon gerne wieder mitgefahren, kann ja nicht immer so ein Mistwetter haben. Und nicht ganz von hinten starten zu müssen wäre auch nett.



mein Reden ;-)
sollte irgendwer warum auch immer nen Startplatz abzugeben haben, den würde ich dankbar abnehmen


----------



## Tobi-161 (15. November 2012)

schreib denen bitte auch ne Mail und beschwer dich das es so schlecht kommuniziert wurde. Bringt erst was wenns mehrere sind


----------



## herr.gigs (15. November 2012)

was wurde schlecht kommuniziert, bzw. schlechter als bei anderen Rennen? (die Seite gibts auch auf deutsch  )

Wenn du die Anmeldezahlen ggf. verfolgt hast (erste Woche schon einige Hundert Anmelder) war absehbar, dass das Ding gleich voll ist, z.B. verglichen mit allen anderen Rennen die 2013 stattfinden und bei denen man sich jetzt schon anmelden kann


----------



## Tobi-161 (15. November 2012)

ich habs mitverfolgt. Aber wenns heißt es gibt 3013 Startplätze, geht der normale Mensch davon aus das erst bei 3013 dichgemacht wird und nicht urplötzlich vorher. An den Infos wie sie die letzten 500 Startplätze verteilen machen die ja selber noch rum... Hätt man ja kurz vorher erwähnen können.
Klar kann man herrnach auch sagen: selbst schuld - aber anderstwo klappts ja auch so


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

also wenn jemand seinen startplatz los werden will... ich koennte evtl noch ein paar punkte fuer das uci marathon world series ranking brauchen... nur so vllt...


----------



## powderJO (19. Januar 2013)

gewinnt doch eh der laktata


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hab dem Veranstalter mal ne mail geschrieben... Die Antwort war seltsam 
Aber ich kann euch sagen,warum schon vor dem limit geschlossen wurde:
Hotels haben ein kontigent bekommen/reserviert/gekauft um die Plätze als Urlaubs Paket zu verkaufen. DAS wurde mir angeboten zu kaufen, dann durfte ich auch starten,...Jaja! Ich will punkten und kein Urlaub!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (19. Januar 2013)

...und die Urlaubspakete sind total unflexibel. Bei drei Übernachtungen muss man die genau so nehmen wie geplant. Man kann nicht einfach einen Tag eher anreisen um am Renntag abreisen zu können 

Naja, gibt ein schönes Chaos heuer, nochmal 1000 Starter mehr. Wenns da wieder so Wetter hat wie letztes Jahr...


----------



## Manawa3000 (24. Februar 2013)

Hi, ich war letztes Jahr dabei und wollte nun auch wieder mitfahrn, habe bereits Urlaub gebucht. Aber wegen dieser blöden Packages ist kein normaler Startplatz mehr zu haben.
Frage an die Runde: Tritt mir evtl. jemand seinen Startplatz ab?
Thx,
Alex


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
muss mich leider von meinem Startplatz trennen. Bin gemeldet für die 64km.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, gerne PN an mich.

Gruß Tobi


----------

